# will these tires fit my 2005?



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 4, 2010)

2005 Gto 6.0 with stock 17" rims

Wondering if Dunlop 245/50ZR17 98W will fit it.

I believe they are the SP Sport 5000 Asymmetrical

from what I can find, original BFG tires have max diameter of 25.7" and these dunlops are 26.7"

My concern is that they might rub, but the price is right (a trade)

thanks for help!


----------

